# Freshwater Lakes



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

Anyone know of any freshwater lakes that you can run a your motor in within an hour of crestview? I think I have given up on the idea of putting my boat in the creeks. thanks much and I appreciate any info.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Look to the north....Lake Jackson in Florala unless you are wanting FL only....


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Not sure about the drive time, but Lakes Talquin and Seminole aren't too terribly far to the east. Worth the trip. Merritts Mill Pond in Marriana is good too. Watch for stumps in all three.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I wouldn't give up on the rivers. They are some if the best fishing in the area. I think you are over thinking the stump situation.


----------



## jeepNfool (Oct 23, 2008)

Lake Jackson is the closest to us..


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You might want to consider Juniper Lake just north of DeFuniak. It's about 350 acres, full of snags so fish slow and carefully. There are channels marked through the snags with pvc pipe so you can get across the lake without boat hanging up.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I wouldn't give up on the rivers. They are some if the best fishing in the area. I think you are over thinking the stump situation.


What he said. If you want,when the river gets right again I'll take you on my boat one day so you can see just how nice the rivers are around here.
Personally I think there is better fishing on the river than most of the bigger lakes right around here.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> What he said. If you want,when the river gets right again I'll take you on my boat one day so you can see just how nice the rivers are around here.
> Personally I think there is better fishing on the river than most of the bigger lakes right around here.


The river is better by far...around here. Our lakes are nothing more than a tease unless you hit them on a perfect day by some chance in hell. At least that's how I see 'em. Our best lakes are the ones connected to the river...go figure.

Wish we had a Lake Seminole or a Talquin close by.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> What he said. If you want,when the river gets right again I'll take you on my boat one day so you can see just how nice the rivers are around here.
> Personally I think there is better fishing on the river than most of the bigger lakes right around here.


I absolutely agree, we have some of the best river fishing around.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Yakavelli said:


> Wish we had a Lake Seminole or a Talquin close by.


Your preachin to the choir....


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree river fishing is probably better than a local lake.But when the river is like it is right now a lake is a good alternative.....that is unless you know how to fish very high water in the river.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

fishwalton said:


> I agree river fishing is probably better than a local lake.But when the river is like it is right now a lake is a good alternative.....that is unless you know how to fish very high water in the river.


I have fish when the river is high a few times,wasn't productive for me. Very few and FAR between. I think it was dumb luck more than any kind of skill.


----------

